# ANyone from Melbourne Australia



## PeterAlex

Hi anyone from Melbourne Australia with IBS who would like to discuss any issues or share successful methods of dealing with IBS


----------



## sweetwater79

PeterAlex said:


> Hi anyone from Melbourne Australia with IBS who would like to discuss any issues or share successful methods of dealing with IBS


----------



## sweetwater79

Hi there. I'm Emma, from Melbourne, Australia also. I'm interested in joining an IBS support group. Anyone else from Melbourne wanna start a group?


----------



## Joe51

In answer to your questions there is an active support group in Australia called

IBIS Irritable Bowel Information & Support Association of Australia Inc.

website: http://www.ibis-australia.org/

Joe Stosser
Victorian state contact and National Vice-President - IBIS

[from the website]

Where are we?

The office is in Queensland but we are an Australia-wide organisation with members in every state.

What can we do for you?

We have a Member Resource Pack" which has a book, "Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome," a CAN'T WAIT Card, a form for a Bowel Record, and Websites to Explore.

We publish a quarterly newsletter for members, Ibis Nest, which has news, educational articles, stories, thoughts and ideas. Reviews of books and websites are also included.

We are available on the telephone and email Monday to Friday, 9-5 for you to discuss any concerns about IBS. See Area Contacts or phone Claire at the office on (07) 3372 2091.

What can you do for yourself and others?

Firstly you can join our Association and get the benefits of membership.

Occasional cafe meetings are held to encourage members. Come along and share with others, details in newsletters.


----------



## Vonny

hi anyone from melbourne who suffers from ibs wanna chat???


----------



## Linkin Liang

Im very happy and glad to have found this meet up post. I've been anticipating to create a IBS support Melbourne or MeetUp Group for a while but i havn't had the chance so seeing this gives me a perfect opportunity to get something happening considering there is a fair few of you guys with a common interest.

Lets put something together guys, shall we create a group and take it to facebook or communicate here? I feel like Facebook would be more interactive but i've never create a 'social' group before. Please share your inputs and get something happening real soon as i can't take suffering alone anymore


----------

